
Build cheaper clone of Rubber ducky or BadUSB hack device with Digispark Arduino - part997
https://www.hackernoon.com/low-cost-usb-rubber-ducky-pen-test-tool-for-3-using-digispark-and-duck2spark-5d59afc1910
======
pulsarflash
Anyone have familiarity with anything like these that will work on a Mac in
single user mode? In the little experimenting I’ve done, I’ve found nothing
that’ll work. Single user mode is pretty picky about what keyboard it’ll
accept, even those made by Apple itself depending on the vintage of the
computer and the keyboard it’s mated to.

------
javieroso
I once tested this with a ATMega32U4, as it can also control the mouse it can
as well be a prank tool for eg in the office at work. I made the cursor move
in a circle.

